# Gonna be the PMC at Mess Dinner & I need help



## Devlin (1 Jun 2004)

I've been asked by our unit's incoming CO to act as the PMC during a mess dinner after a C of C parade. Here's the snag I have never been to a mess dinner and don't really know what the PMC is supposed to do. 

The other things I need to track down are the LOG and EME toasts for the dinner. Any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciatted. ???


----------



## mikeninercharlie (1 Jun 2004)

This should get you started...

The Mess Dinner 
Messes are integral to military life and serve a vital role in fostering morale and building esprit de corps among Canadian Forces personnel. A Mess Dinner is a formal military dinner held on special occasions, and it is a central event in the life of the Mess; it is here that members of a unit and their guests meet for fellowship and hospitality. It is important that those entering the Mess or enjoying its hospitality should know and comply with its traditions and customs, which centre on courtesy and respect. 

An invitation to dine in the Mess is an invitation to enter the home and share in the life of the organization. Though Mess Dinner procedures vary from unit to unit, they are fundamental to any unit's traditions. Those invited to attend a Mess Dinner are expected to accept or send regrets in the same form in which the invitation was tendered and as promptly as possible. They are also expected to arrive a few minutes before the time specified on the invitation. 

A CFMS Mess Dinner includes some (if not all) of the following elements: 

Receiving line 
If there is a receiving line, those attending the dinner proceed through it without delay, exchanging friendly greetings. 

Socializing before dinner 
The company will assemble for a short while in the anteroom for conversation and an aperitif or pre-dinner drink. Sherry is traditional, but no one is under any obligation to drink alcohol. At fifteen minutes and again at five minutes before dinner, a bugle call or other musical signal will remind the assembly that the meal is about to begin. During this period, all members and their guests should consult the seating plan in the lobby to find out where they will sit and who their companions at table will be. It is also wise to use this time to make any personal arrangements that are necessary to ensure that one does not have to leave the dining room during the program. 

Procession to dinner 
When it is time to go in to dinner, a procession forms behind those seated at the head table and their guests, and moves into the dining room. When everyone has found his or her place, all stand behind their chairs. 

Grace 
As soon as all are in place, the President of the Mess Committee (PMC) taps for order; the PMC, a chaplain or a member then says Grace. The company is then seated. 

Dinner 
A Mess Dinner comprises several courses, each with its own wine, which no one is required to drink; those who do not drink alcohol may drink water, which will be on the table, or ask the server for a suitable non-alcoholic beverage. While dining, everyone engages his or her neighbours at the table in quiet, pleasant conversation on subjects of general interest. Argument, loud talk and rowdiness are disliked in the Mess, where the company is expected to behave in a mannerly way. Those who wish to leave the table for any reason must ask the PMC for permission. 

Clearing the table 
After the dessert course, the table is cleared of all dishes, cutlery, glasses and napkins, leaving only a port glass for use during the toasts. 

Serving the port 
A decanter of port is presented to the person at the foot of each table, who fills the port glass and, without setting the decanter down, passes it immediately to the left. Each person repeats the procedure, filling the port glass and passing the bottle to the left and never across the table. A non-alcoholic drink may be substituted for port. The contents of the glass are left untouched until the Loyal Toast is proposed. 

The Loyal Toast 
When all the glasses have been filled, the PMC rises, taps for order and, in one of Canada's official languages, asks the Vice President of the Mess Committee (VPMC) to propose the Loyal Toast. The VPMC rises and, in the other official language, says: â Å“Ladies and gentlemen, the Queen of Canada.â ? All rise and, if a band is present, leave their glasses on the table and stand at attention while the Royal Anthem (â Å“God Save the Queenâ ?) is played. Then all lift their glasses, saying, â Å“the Queen of Canada,â ? and drink to the health of Her Majesty. Then all resume their seats and return to quiet conversation. If no band is present, when the VPMC proposes the Loyal Toast, all rise and immediately lift their glasses to toast the health of Her Majesty. Because there are several toasts still to be made, the wise person sips only a little at each toast. 

Toast to the Colonel-in-Chief 
After a short pause, the PMC rises again, taps for order and, in one of the official languages, asks the VPMC to propose the toast to the Colonel-in-Chief. The VPMC rises and, in the other official language, says, â Å“Ladies and gentlemen, our Colonel-in-Chief,â ? followed by the appropriate name. All rise and, if a band is present, leave their glasses on the table and stand at attention while the Colonel-in-Chief's music is played; then all lift their glasses, saying â Å“the Colonel-in-Chiefâ ? followed by the appropriate name, take a sip of port, resume their seats, and return to quiet conversation. If no band is present, when the VPMC proposes the toast, all rise and immediately lift their glasses to toast the health of the Colonel-in-Chief. 

Toasts to foreign heads of state 
If guests from foreign countries are present at dinner, the PMC proposes a toast to the Head of State of each country represented. Again, if a band is present, all stand while the national anthem of that country is played, then offer a suitable phrase of good wishes, take a sip of port, sit down, and resume 

Recognition of Environmental Commands, Branches and Regiments 
After the official toasts, coffee is served and, if a band is present, the marches of the Environmental Commands, branches and regiments represented at the dinner are played in order of precedence. (The PMC will have arranged the repertoire with the band director.) The non-medical members of each formation or regiment being honoured will stand at their places during the playing of their march. CFMS members, even though affiliated with an Environmental Command, are not obliged to stand during the playing of that command's march; despite their Army, Navy and Air Force uniforms, they traditionally emphasize their medical team identity by standing only for â Å“The Medical Branch Marchâ ?. (This practice is evolving, as many medical personnel now choose to stand when their Environmental Commands are honoured.) In order to be ready to stand at the right moment, members should be aware of the order of precedence (see Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces [A-AD-200-000 / AG-000]). Contrary to the practice in many other messes, only chaplains are expected to stand during the playing of â Å“Ode to Joyâ ?, the Chaplain Branch march. There is general applause at the conclusion of each march. 

Concluding remarks and adjournment 
The Commanding Officer or senior non-commissioned officer who is hosting the Mess Dinner may wish to make some remarks or invite a member or guest to do so. All comments should be brief, however, as the conclusion of the dinner approaches. The PMC signals the end of dinner by tapping the gavel and announcing the adjournment. All rise and stand at their places while the hosting Commanding Officer or senior non-commissioned officer departs with the head table guests. All the other diners follow. The PMC and the VPMC remain until everyone else has left the dining room. 

Socializing after dinner 
Members and guests adjourn to the anteroom after dinner to enjoy general conversation until the departure of the senior member of the Mess (i.e., the hosting Commanding Officer or senior non-commissioned officer). If any member or guest must depart early, good manners require him or her to take leave of the host and make proper apologies


----------



## Eowyn (1 Jun 2004)

Devlin,

For the 4 years I have been with 14 Svc Bn, we have never toasted Log or EME, at mess dinners, just the Battalion.  If I recall correctly neither Log or EME have a Colonel in Chief.

From memory, these are the PMCs duties.

Inspect the dinner room before hand to ensure that it is set up correctly.  Essentially the PMC is the Master of Ceremonies for the dinner.  You will control it by using your gavel to get everyone's attention.  You will introduce the head table, give a more detailed introductions of any speakers, call for the Toasts, announce how long Ease Springs is.  You only have to worry about the March pasts of the different units, if you have a band at dinner.

For toasts, these are the usual ones we have, Loyal Toast, Toast to the Battalion and Toast to Fallen Comrades.  If you have any specific questions, please PM me.


----------



## CSS Type (2 Jun 2004)

You may find some useful information here:
http://www.dnd.ca/admmat/logbranch/index_e.htm

Go to the section titled, "General Information"


----------



## GreaseMonkey (5 Sep 2004)

Eowyn, EME does have a Branch Colenol, Col. Nappert. He was inundated on May 14th (EME day) of this year along with the Branch Chief, CWO Dalcourt. It was a nice parade in Borden with lots of practice beforehand  .


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Sep 2004)

You may also find this helpful:

http://regimentalrogue.com/srsub/mess_dinners.htm


----------



## Inch (5 Sep 2004)

I'm not too sure what kind of commando missions the army partakes in, but at an airforce mess dinner, if you get the gavel from the PMC, he has to buy a round.  So, keep an eye on your gavel.

Cheers


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2004)

Gavel, or the board he bangs the gavel on. We got both one evening, however my unit's tradition is to buy the thief a drink.

As for toasts, my unit plays the march for each cap badge in attendance, past or present. Our honourary Colonel was a Patricia, and that march is played along with the EME, Log, Admin, Sigs, Int, Squadron marches. Could be different for your unit, however.


----------



## Eowyn (7 Sep 2004)

GreaseMonkey said:
			
		

> Eowyn, EME does have a Branch Colenol, Col. Nappert. He was inundated on May 14th (EME day) of this year along with the Branch Chief, CWO Dalcourt. It was a nice parade in Borden with lots of practice beforehand   .



I know, I have met the previous one several times.  But I'm talking about the Colonel in Chief.  They must be a member of the royal family.  Queen Elizabeth is the Colonel in Chief of the Calgary Highlanders and the King's Own Calgary Regiment.  The Queen Mum, was the Colonel in Chief of the medical branch.


----------



## GreaseMonkey (7 Sep 2004)

Seen. In that case, no.


----------



## RatCatcher (21 Sep 2004)

Word of advice too... a pet peeve of mine is people standing up at someone else march past.  I attended a CIC mess diner (I taught cadets part-time) and a bunch of OCdts stood up for my march past... the glare from my eyes got them to sit down. We also stole 2 gables, the board , a hammer and a SHOE from the PMC... the next dinner he attached a chain to the gavel.  

All in all a mess dinner can be fun, just remember what happens in the mess stays in the mess... at least no names no pack drill

Cheers...


----------

